# Its Done...Spurs Get Elson



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/...ies/MYSA072106.1C.BKNspurs.elson.18f4d87.html


:cheers:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Butler and Elson?!?! That's awesome!

So, roc, who do you think will start? Also, how many minutes do you think they'll both get?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

..



> Francisco Elson: Nuggets Decline to Match Spurs' Offer
> 
> RotoWire.com Staff - RotoWire.com
> 
> ...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

VERY GOOD NEWS!

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Great news for the Spurs, I mean now they get alot better talent at the 5 position and they keep their core back.

I hate to say it but Spurs in 07?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

http://hoopshype.com/fan_mail/elson.htm


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Butler and Elson? Wow, thats some good signing.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Butler and Elson?!?! That's awesome!
> 
> So, roc, who do you think will start? Also, how many minutes do you think they'll both get?


imo elson will start...hes the veteran and has played bigger min. for the nuggets. of course butler will be better in yrs to come but for the start of the season i see elson starting but both getting around 18-20 min. agame with duncan getting a few as well.


----------

